# Novice Dog owner - advice sought on adoption



## Sally279 (Sep 3, 2020)

Hi all looking for some frank advice on adopting a rescue dog. My husband and I are really keen to have a dog in our life as we’ve finally got the time and space to provide a loving home for one. However, we are very much novices - my husband grew up with dogs but that was a good 25 years ago and although I spend a lot of time with friends dogs have never owned one myself. Our initial thought was to look at adopting from a UK rescue as we know there are so many dogs out there who need a good home - however I notice most of the ads on the rescue sites ask for experienced dog owners - I totally get this as understand if a dog is being rehomed one would need experience as to how to help him/her through any issues. We then started getting bombarded with adverts for international dog rescues All of which look gorgeous but Imnervous if again we would know how to cope if a street dog has never even lived in a house before. So finally we thought do we need to look at a puppy - we had discounted this previously as again as novices would we be right for a puppy - but ads from breeders and private sellers do not seem as concerned re our level of experience so maybe this is the right option?

Sorry for the long post I know there is no right answer but would be keen for any thoughts or advice - Really we are just trying to work out the best way to find a dog so we can become ‘experienced’ dog owners! Are we being unrealistic to think we would find a rescue dog who would be adopted out to inexperienced dog owners? Are international dog rescues a good idea? Would starting with a puppy be best so we can gain experience as it grows? All advice welcome


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Please, as new dog owners, persevere with UK rescues, as you may need back up, from time to time, with how to get through things, and if the rescue is in UK then they can do that. Many out of country rescues rely on volunteers who are basically couriers, picking the dogs up, then dropping at new owner, never to have contact again

Look at some of the smaller rescues, who have excellent back up, but are more laid back than the big ones
or 
rescues that match the dog to you, that way you can, almost, guarantee a good first step
Whereabouts are you? Someone may know a rescue nearby that would work with you x


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

If you're concerned about your experience I would not go for a foreign rescue - as you observe, many are street dogs, not very used to people (or may have had bad experiences of people), not used to living in a house, etc. It's all do'able. but I think they bring additional complications. With regard to UK rescues, I am not aware that they insist on people being experienced dog owners unless they believe that a particular dog needs such a person (some, with particular problems, do, of course.) The advantage of a UK rescue is that they may provide support if you run into difficulties (some have a 'tame' behaviourist they can call on, for example.) Of course, the dog may come with some baggage, but many do not; they've simply been handed over for genuine reasons (divorce, owners didn't have the time, etc) - and a good rescue centre will try and pair you with a suitable dog. The advantage of a UK-based rescue is that you can talk to them, explain your needs/requirements/experience/etc. They will want to do a home check - but that's only to make sure your home/garden are suitable for a dog (entirely reasonable.)
With puppies, of course, you get a blank canvas to a degree - the dog will turn out the way you make it - your efforts, etc. I often say that dog owners get the dog they deserve. You will need to think about how you go about toilet training (lots of interrupted nights), socialising, etc, etc. However, if you do it right (and there's no reason why not), you should end up with a well-adjusted, sociable dog. A rescue might not necessarily be all of that; it might be nervous of strange people, or strange dogs, or all kinds of things. A puppy can be, of course, but you can very much reduce the risk of that happening. If you D decide to go for a puppy, please DO NOT buy one off the internet, from adverts in the newspaper, or whatever - puppy farming is a REAL problem and they will perform all sorts of tricks to make you think the pup is home-reared, etc. Better to go to a registered breeder. Research the breed you think you might want (there are plenty of online resources) and find a breed with a temperament and requirements that fit your lifestyle - don't just go for a pup because you like the look of it! Think about how much exercise it will need; how much time you have to keep it entertained (Border Collies, for example, are beautiful dogs, and very intelligent, but by virtue of that they can get bored easily and you will need to stimulate one mentally, and keep it active.) Will the dog have to be left alone for periods of time? Some breeds do not cope well with being left alone. You get the picture, anyway!
Finally - though I suspect you've got this covered from what you say - if the dog is going to be left on its own all day, what are you going to do? There are dog walkers and sitters, of course, but it needs budgeting for. Leaving dogs alone every day for long hours is not fair on the dog, in my opinion, and some can withdraw completely (a bit like people who have no contact with others.) Also, if you are both working, you'll need to think about how you train a puppy, look after it, etc, in the early days - if you go the puppy route...well, even if you get a rescue! Hopefully, it goes without saying that you cannot get a Rescue on Saturday, spend Sunday with it and then all push off to work and leave it alone for the day on Monday!

I hope that little lot helps - it's a really a broad question and I am sure others will make additional points (or even differ from mine!) Don't let lack of experience bother you too much - you can overthink this. Everyone starts somewhere - with a puppy or a rescue and do it very successfully. Some, of course, also have complete nightmares (whether it's a puppy or a rescue!) Really, the way around that is to be willing to commit the time and effort to dealing with whatever issues the dog might have or develop - as I say, with a puppy most things are actually fairly straightforward as long as you set and maintain boundaries and are clear and consistent. With a rescue, the same rules apply, it's just that some 'issues' may be too deep seated to change as such and then you just have to manage the issue itself, rather than resolving it - though, again, many relatively mino issues can be solved with patience and commitment.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Definitely worth persevering with a rescue, I do think an adult dog is an easier start for novice owners. It's hard with puppies to fully internalize that they *will* grow up, and this too shall pass. Once you finally get them out of the biting and peeing everywhere stage, you blink and they're brainless teenagers with no recall and an attitude with other dogs. 

Of course plenty of people do go the puppy route and it works out just fine, it's just a bit of a slog there along the way. 

Puppies are not the blank slate some will have you believe either. Temperament is very much genetic. I used to think it's 50/50 genetics and environment, but the more I experience and learn, the more I think good temperaments are born through good breeding (or lucky breeding), not made through training. 

Which brings me to the most important point. 
Whether you go through a rescue or through a breeder, know that both run the gamut from super responsible, ethical, dot every i cross every t, to glorified puppy mills (rescues too). For every sad story of a breeder breeding bitches to death and churning out unhealthy puppies who die young or have insurmountable temperament problems, there are just as many sad stories of rescues homing dogs in completely unsuitable homes with devastating consequences. 

A good rescue that fosters or at least attempts a good behavioral evaluation on each dog can place you with a great dog. Look for rescues who interview you and want to know not just about your fencing and work schedule, but what you are looking for in a dog, look for them trying to match you up with a dog who suits you and your needs. 
An overseas rescue could work, *if* it's from a reputable rescue who fosters first and really gets to know the dog before homing them. 

A good breeder will do the same, they will want to get to know you, what you're looking for in a dog, and they will easily tell you all about their dogs, the tests they have done on them and the results, the accomplishments, previous litters and where those pups ended up and what they are up to now. Basically someone who isn't just selling dogs and forgetting about them. 
There are tons of threads on here and in the stickies about how to find a good breeder.


----------



## Sally279 (Sep 3, 2020)

mrs phas said:


> Please, as new dog owners, persevere with UK rescues, as you may need back up, from time to time, with how to get through things, and if the rescue is in UK then they can do that. Many out of country rescues rely on volunteers who are basically couriers, picking the dogs up, then dropping at new owner, never to have contact again
> 
> Look at some of the smaller rescues, who have excellent back up, but are more laid back than the big ones
> or
> ...


thank you that's great advice re smaller rescues - we are in South East London - obviously willing to travel - if you do have any recommendations that would be wonderful if not have already started googling! Thank you!


----------



## Sally279 (Sep 3, 2020)

Ian246 said:


> If you're concerned about your experience I would not go for a foreign rescue - as you observe, many are street dogs, not very used to people (or may have had bad experiences of people), not used to living in a house, etc. It's all do'able. but I think they bring additional complications. With regard to UK rescues, I am not aware that they insist on people being experienced dog owners unless they believe that a particular dog needs such a person (some, with particular problems, do, of course.) The advantage of a UK rescue is that they may provide support if you run into difficulties (some have a 'tame' behaviourist they can call on, for example.) Of course, the dog may come with some baggage, but many do not; they've simply been handed over for genuine reasons (divorce, owners didn't have the time, etc) - and a good rescue centre will try and pair you with a suitable dog. The advantage of a UK-based rescue is that you can talk to them, explain your needs/requirements/experience/etc. They will want to do a home check - but that's only to make sure your home/garden are suitable for a dog (entirely reasonable.)
> With puppies, of course, you get a blank canvas to a degree - the dog will turn out the way you make it - your efforts, etc. I often say that dog owners get the dog they deserve. You will need to think about how you go about toilet training (lots of interrupted nights), socialising, etc, etc. However, if you do it right (and there's no reason why not), you should end up with a well-adjusted, sociable dog. A rescue might not necessarily be all of that; it might be nervous of strange people, or strange dogs, or all kinds of things. A puppy can be, of course, but you can very much reduce the risk of that happening. If you D decide to go for a puppy, please DO NOT buy one off the internet, from adverts in the newspaper, or whatever - puppy farming is a REAL problem and they will perform all sorts of tricks to make you think the pup is home-reared, etc. Better to go to a registered breeder. Research the breed you think you might want (there are plenty of online resources) and find a breed with a temperament and requirements that fit your lifestyle - don't just go for a pup because you like the look of it! Think about how much exercise it will need; how much time you have to keep it entertained (Border Collies, for example, are beautiful dogs, and very intelligent, but by virtue of that they can get bored easily and you will need to stimulate one mentally, and keep it active.) Will the dog have to be left alone for periods of time? Some breeds do not cope well with being left alone. You get the picture, anyway!
> Finally - though I suspect you've got this covered from what you say - if the dog is going to be left on its own all day, what are you going to do? There are dog walkers and sitters, of course, but it needs budgeting for. Leaving dogs alone every day for long hours is not fair on the dog, in my opinion, and some can withdraw completely (a bit like people who have no contact with others.) Also, if you are both working, you'll need to think about how you train a puppy, look after it, etc, in the early days - if you go the puppy route...well, even if you get a rescue! Hopefully, it goes without saying that you cannot get a Rescue on Saturday, spend Sunday with it and then all push off to work and leave it alone for the day on Monday!
> 
> ...


Thanks Ian For taking the time to be so generous with really advice - am really conscious that given the current situation this isn't going to be a quick process as I imagine recuse shelters will be working on a restricted basis with visiting - fingers crossed!


----------



## Sally279 (Sep 3, 2020)

O2.0 said:


> Definitely worth persevering with a rescue, I do think an adult dog is an easier start for novice owners. It's hard with puppies to fully internalize that they *will* grow up, and this too shall pass. Once you finally get them out of the biting and peeing everywhere stage, you blink and they're brainless teenagers with no recall and an attitude with other dogs.
> 
> Of course plenty of people do go the puppy route and it works out just fine, it's just a bit of a slog there along the way.
> 
> ...


Thank you I really appreciate the advice - will definitely get stuck into the research!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Not all dogs from rescue need experienced owners ime.

My Jack, a 3 year old Grey x Saluki was picked up as a stray and so no history for him at all. I was prepared to deal with any issues that cropped up (human aggression my only caveat). The rescue would have offered back up and had behaviourists on board. But there are lots of training classes round here.

(Dogs Trust offer training classes and behaviourist sessions to the public.)

The rescue advised he had a sweet temperament and we fell in love with him immediately when we met him and took him for a walk.

Apart from a high prey drive and terrible recall, meaning he can’t go off lead in the open, he has been the easiest dog.

The rescues will be full of Lockdown rejects soon, once the novelty wears off and reality kicks in, so worth pursuing imo.


----------



## Sally279 (Sep 3, 2020)

Lurcherlad said:


> Not all dogs from rescue need experienced owners ime.
> 
> My Jack, a 3 year old Grey x Saluki was picked up as a stray and so no history for him at all. I was prepared to deal with any issues that cropped up (human aggression my only caveat). The rescue would have offered back up and had behaviourists on board. But there are lots of training classes round here.
> 
> ...


Thank you good advice re post Lockdown dogs being up for adoption


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

Deleted! Got the post in the wrong thread somehow!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Ian246 said:


> Ah, OK - I'm genuinely sorry to hear about your mum; I know how tough that is.
> Have a think about it and just do the best you can, would be my advice; the pup just needs a bit of time to gain some confidence. The critical thing is not to avoid letting her 'cry it out', really; that used to be the theory a good few years ago but it's been discredited. Good luck with her; she is lovely (mind you, aren;t they all?!)


Did you get your threads mixed up or am I totally confused?


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

O2.0 said:


> Did you get your threads mixed up or am I totally confused?


I most certainly did!! :Arghh


----------



## Butmom (Oct 3, 2020)

mrs phas said:


> Please, as new dog owners, persevere with UK rescues, as you may need back up, from time to time, with how to get through things, and if the rescue is in UK then they can do that. Many out of country rescues rely on volunteers who are basically couriers, picking the dogs up, then dropping at new owner, never to have contact again
> 
> Look at some of the smaller rescues, who have excellent back up, but are more laid back than the big ones
> or
> ...


----------



## Butmom (Oct 3, 2020)

Check out local rescues first; that’s always best, especially if you need help or recommendations.
Ask lots of questions; the more you ask the more you know. 

I like mutts-mixed breeds-that aren’t designer dogs: labradoodles, etc. However, I did my homework. I read about different breeds (pros and cons), and then thought about what traits I wanted or couldn’t deal with. A high strung dog and I wouldn’t be a good fit, for example. And a small pooch (chihuahua and the like), would likely cause me more problems than not. By the same token, I didn’t want a Great Dane, lovely as they are. Finally, I thought about age and level of trauma. I settled on a young adult, and was prepared to take on a skittish, frightened pooch. I knew that I had the time to devote to him or her. 
The answers you give will be unique to you. Listen to your gut! 

if you can, meet the dog before adopting. A normal, healthy dog can cost you about $700.00 per annum for food, supplies, bedding, crate (if using), and annual vet visit. That’s just an average. Add in training, medications, grooming (professional), clothing (very small dogs), boarding (while you are on vacation, and a dog walker, and the normal cost of ownership starts rising fast. If the pooch has underlying medical conditions, expect to spend a lot more!

A dog is more than the sum of its care. It’s a companion, exercise partner, best friend, cheerleader, and non-judgemental buddy. Dogs are a responsibility and a joy. Your relationship with your dog should be “ For richer or for poorer. In sickness and in health, Till death us do part.” If you can accept all that, then welcome to the fraternity of dog parents!


----------

